

MyBizziBlog – A Tumblr Alternative That Pays You to Post - davaughnwhite

MyBizziBlog is a social blogging platform that allows you to publish videos,photos,audios,and text to your very own blog (or blogs,if you create multiple) and allows you to make money (if you want to,that is. But let&#x27;s face it,who doesn&#x27;t?). MyBizziBlog is a very powerful platform when utilized correctly. It has alot of creative,but yet,powerful features that extend into the realm of modern blogging solutions,plus more. One can collaborate on multiple blogs ,and publish with others, and can also invite others and manage their own blogs. Blog owners can even setup revenue-sharing for their blogs so that their contributors,and themselves, can enjoy additional revenue to their content. Blog owners can even raise &quot;Blog Funding&quot; from the Marketplace by selling virtual shares called &quot;Studio Shares&quot; and receive real money for their blogs,which can be used to pay their contributors. Members of MyBizziBlog will also automatically earn from MyBizziBlog&#x27;s Ad Program from unique views (and soon,from clicks) to the Ads on their content from MyBizziBlog&#x27;s Ad Network. Members can also earn from a multitude of other revenue sources,such as Adsense,Chitika,Infolinks,Amazon Affiliates,and just about any other monetization programs for websites&#x2F;blogs that are on the Internet! Members can even share Adsense&#x2F;Chitika ad views to their contributors by allowing them to display their ads a percentage of the time,as specified by the Blog Owner. Members can even change the look and feel of their blogs with Blog Themes,or they can design their own Blog Theme if they have knowledge in CSS and HTML.<p>The minimum payout is only $0.01 and the payments are instant deposited into your PayPal account after you&#x27;ve requested it. It&#x27;s a new site that launched in June 2014 and it&#x27;s already growing fast. It&#x27;s completely free so it&#x27;s worth a try. I think it will be a big player in the social blogging world soon. Comment your thoughts below.
======
unicornporn
I won't be the person to argue with the business model, but the name is
absolutely terrible.

~~~
davaughnwhite
And so is the name "Google" and "Yahoo"

~~~
unicornporn
No, they are short and stick.

